# iTunes dans l'iPad : enlever le zoom sur la pochette.



## Liyad (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je lis souvent de la musique sur l'ipad mais a chaque fois il zoom sur la pochette pour la mettre en plein écran et ça m'énerve. Il n'y a pas un moyen pour arrêter ça ?


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Juin 2010)

Ba, moi sa me fait pas ça


----------



## ikeke (2 Juin 2010)

Liyad a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je lis souvent de la musique sur l'ipad mais a chaque fois il zoom sur la pochette pour la mettre en plein écran et ça m'énerve. Il n'y a pas un moyen pour arrêter ça ?



Je ne suis pas fan non plus de ce comportement mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution à ce fonctionnement.


----------

